# أقباط المهجر ينتجون فيلماً مسيئاً ضد الإسلام وسيرة الرسول!!!!!!!



## Koptisch (6 سبتمبر 2012)

فى خطوة صادمة، تؤكد الخطط التى تحاك ضد مصر، وتدعو للفتنة الطائفية، وتؤجج  مشاعر الكراهية بين المسلمين والأقباط، كما تعمل على النيل من استقرار  مصر، والذى بدأت بوادره بعد تولى الرئيس محمد مرسى زمام الأمور، أعلن عدد  من أقباط المهجر، وعلى رأسهم عصمت زقلمة، الداعى إلى تقسيم مصر ورئيس  الدولة القبطية المزعومة، وموريس صادق، الذى لا ينفك يهاجم مصر فى كل  المحافل الدولية، ويؤلب الدول الخارجية ضدها، ومعهما القس المتشدد تيرى  جونز الذى أحرق المصحف أكثر من مرة، إنتاج فيلم عن محمد، صلى الله عليه  وسلم، والذى يتضمن إساءات بالغة وتجن كبير على الرسول الكريم، يؤكد الحقد  الكبير الذى يكنه منتجو الفيلم على الإسلام والرسول العظيم.

فى الوقت نفسه، استنكر عدد من القيادات القبطية المصرية الفيلم، وأكدوا أن  منتجيه ينفذون أجندتهم الخاصة، رافضين أى إساءة للرسول الكريم، ومنددين  بإنتاج الفيلم الذى يسىء إلى أحد أنبياء الله، كما يسىء إلى الإسلام.

وأفصح منتجو الفيلم عن مكنونه، والذى يصور المسلمين كأنهم إرهابيون،  ويحملهم وزر هجمات 9 سبتمبر، كما يبدأ الفيلم بمقتل طبيب قبطى وابنته فى  مصر على يد مسلمين وبتشجيع من الشرطة المصرية، الأمر الذى لا وجود له فى  الحقيقة، لأن المصريين مسلمين وأقباطا نسيج واحد فى وطن لا تتوطن فيه  الفتنة الطائفية، وما يحدث مجرد أزمات عابرة لا تؤثر على التلاحم والترابط  بين المسلمين والأقباط.

اليوم السابع


----------



## Koptisch (6 سبتمبر 2012)

السيئة تعم،، عشان اتنين اقباط أغبية يتهموا كل الاقباط للي بالملايين!؟؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*من اتهم كل الاقباط؟ تصدق من عمر ادم عليه السلام الى يومنا وقانون البشر في الارض الخير يخص والشر يعم.. عشان كذا منتجين الفلم ذا يعمون الشر على المسلمين .. متعوسين متلمين على الخايب تيري وش بيطلع منهم غير كذا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جريدة اليوم السابع ديه ...............عايزة تولعها​


----------



## amgd beshara (7 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش بصدق اخبار اليوم السابع
بس لو اقباط المهجر عملوا الفيلم دة بصفتهم اقباط المهجر 
يبقوا اغبيا جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو كان خبر صحيح فهو تصرف غلط وغير اخلاقى بالمره ومش طريقه لحل اى مشاكل فى المجتمع وبالعكس نتايجه هتكون سلبيه وقد تصل لحد التدمير ..*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 سبتمبر 2012)

انا ضد هذه الافلام لانها تسبب مشاكل كبيرة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 سبتمبر 2012)

* لما تشوفو الفيلم ابأو احكموا هما غلط ولا صح

هو انا لما اعمل فيلم يوثق حياة شخص ، ابأة اجرمت !؟

لو باة المجتمع بدوي متخلف مبيقبلش الحقيقة والفن والرأي الاخر
يبأة دي مشكلة المجتمع نفسه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الذى  يصور المسلمين كأنهم إرهابيون،  ويحملهم وزر هجمات 9 سبتمبر، كما يبدأ  الفيلم بمقتل طبيب قبطى وابنته فى  مصر على يد مسلمين وبتشجيع من الشرطة  المصرية، الأمر الذى لا وجود له فى  الحقيقة، لأن المصريين مسلمين وأقباطا  نسيج واحد فى وطن لا تتوطن فيه  الفتنة الطائفية، وما يحدث مجرد أزمات  عابرة لا تؤثر على التلاحم والترابط  بين المسلمين والأقباط.


*للأسف ردي هيتحذف لو كتبتو !*


----------



## amgd beshara (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> * لما تشوفو الفيلم ابأو احكموا هما غلط ولا صح
> 
> هو انا لما اعمل فيلم يوثق حياة شخص ، ابأة اجرمت !؟
> 
> ...


اخي الغالي كيرلوس 
انا مش ضد توثيق حياة شخص او البرامج اللى بتتكلم عن الاسلام او غيرة
لكن اية بقي الهدف 
دي اهم حاجة
فيلم زي دة لو كان حتي وثائقي وانا اشك هيعمل بلبلة و مشاكل 
ومفتكرش اي مسلم هيتفرج علية و يقتنع بحاجة لانة هيقول فيلم و بيشتموا 
زي كدة الرسوم الدنماركية حد اقتنع بالمسيحية من خلالها
ولا دي سبب نفور و شكاية علينا
ثم اية رأيك لو حد عمل فيلم يوثق فية حياة واحد من اعلام الكنيسة لكن بشكل مسئ و يجيب بس خطاياة و مشاكلة و يسيب النور اللى في حياتة رغم ان الكلام دة هيبقي موثق
اكيد حاجة هتضايقك
انما النقض في البرامج فدة مرغوب فية طبعا 
انما الافلام و الصور و غيرة من الحاجات المسيئة للاسائة بس  انا ضدهم جدا


----------



## الحاج مرقس (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*بهدوء*

سلام المسيح ملك السلام ...
أحبائي ... قبل أن ننصب المشانق لمن قاموا بهذا العمل الفني يجب علينا مراعاة الآتي :
1 - الفيلم لم يقم به الأقباط الذين يعيشون في مصر وسط أغلبية من المسلمين بل قام به أقباط يعيشون خارج مصر و بالتحديد في أمريكا حيث الأغلبية العظمى لا يدينون بالإسلام و لا يعترفون به كدين سماوي . و مثلاً :
فهل من حق المريكان المسيحيين الهياج و القصاص و طلب الإعتذار من المسلمين المقيمين بأمريكا لن السلفيين قاموا بمظاهرة و داسوا على صور البابا شنودة و هو يمسك بالصليب ؟
2 - المسلمون في مصر الذين يطالبون في مثل هذه المواقف بمراعاة شعورهم و إحترام مقدساتهم هم - كالمسلمين بصفة عامة - لا يراعون شعور أحد أو مقدسات أحد ... و لا يتحدثون عن إحترام المقدسات إلا عندما يشعرون بإهانة مقدساتهم . و لا يتحدثون عن إزدراء الأديان إلا عنما يجدون من ينتقد الإسلام . و على افنترنت مئات من مقاطع الفيديو التي تسئ للمسيحيين و مقدساتهم , و لم نرى أحداً منهم يعتذر .
3 - هؤلاء المسلمون ورثوا عن معلمهم الأول أنهم الأعلون , هم فقط من حقهم ان يتكلموا عما يعتقدونه بخصوص مقدسات غيرهم من شخصيات الكتاب المقدس , و أما أصحاب هذا الكتاب فليس من حقهم ذكر ما جاء في كتابهم المقدس , و يعلنونها بكل بجاحة " اليهود و النصارى حرفوا كتبهم " !
هذا برغم أن ما جاء في قرآنهم هو محض خرافات و قصص مشوهة مبتورة لا معنى لها بخصوص هذه الشخصيات . فإلى متى سيظل هذا الحال ؟
4 - لمن شاهد اللقطات القليلة من الفيلم موضوع النقاش سيجدها لم تخرج قيد أنملة عما جاء بكتب السيرة النبوية , و ليس من وحي خيال المؤلف .

في النهاية ... مسكين أقباط مصر , كمموا أفواهكم بالخوف , و يريدون الضغط عليكم ليستخدموكم في تكميم أفواه القباط في الخارج .​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحاج مرقص اذا انت شايف ان ذا الفلم اللي يفش  شئ في قلبك مرحبا به ومالو بس فكر الهولندي بتاع فلم الفتنه وايش استفاد؟غير ان روج الاسلام في هو لندا وقامو الهولنديين يسالون عنه قول لهم يخلصونه بسرعه دام تعرفهم وشفتهم ماراح يكون غير دعايه للاسلام مو اكثر  باقي كلامك شوي شوي على نفسك مش نحن المؤمنين عندك وانت قايل ان كتابنا عباره عن قصص مشبوهه ومقصوصه لاتزعل لما يرد عليك بالمثل مو على راسك ريشك*


----------



## چاكس (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*خبر كوميدى بجد .. لأن اللى ألف الخبر واحد مسلم و دى باينه ، كمان ازاى هيعملوا فيلم يسئ الى رسول الاسلام ؟؟ تأليف يعنى هيألفوا من عندهم قصة و يلبسوها لرسول الاسلام ؟؟ مهو كل حاجة موجودة فى كتب السنة و المسلمين و حدث ولا حرج عن سنة محمد ... *


----------



## الحاج مرقس (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*تضحكون على أنفسكم*

هيفاء الهاشمي , تحياتي .

كيف يكون فيلم فتنة الهولندي الذي عرض بعض أعمال المسلمين و مرجعيتها في القرآن هو ترويج للإسلام ؟ و كلها اعمال يقشعر لها البدن ....
ثم لماذا تعتبرون ذكر هذه الآيات القرآنية إساءة للإسلام و تتشنجون و تتعصبون , إذا كانت دعاية للإسلام ؟ أم أن المسلمين يرتعبون من فضح هذه الآيات أمام الغرب لأنها تعرفهم بالإسلام من منبعه ؟
نقطة أخرى ... هل تستطيعين أن تأتينا من القرآن , بقصة نبي من أنبياء التوراة , كاملة بدون رجوع المفسرين إلى مصادر أخرى مثل كتب اهل الكتاب أو الأساطير أو الخرافات لتفسير ما جاء بالقرآن و ربط عناصر القصة ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اخي الغالي كيرلوس
> انا مش ضد توثيق حياة شخص او البرامج اللى بتتكلم عن الاسلام او غيرة
> لكن اية بقي الهدف
> دي اهم حاجة




*الهدف ؟!
الهدف اظهار حقيقة كل شيء
الاسلام مش محتاج نقاش ، لأنه مليان بايات الكراهية والقتل والعنف والسلب
الاسلام محتاج فضايح زي دي*





amgdmega قال:


> فيلم زي دة لو كان حتي وثائقي وانا اشك هيعمل بلبلة و مشاكل
> ومفتكرش اي مسلم هيتفرج علية و يقتنع بحاجة لانة هيقول فيلم و بيشتموا
> زي كدة الرسوم الدنماركية حد اقتنع بالمسيحية من خلالها
> ولا دي سبب نفور و شكاية علينا




*ودة اكبر دليل على صدق الفيلم والفكرة
يقدر حد يرد ع الايات القرآنية اللي هو مستخدمها ؟!
لا ... وضعهم بالظبط زي المجرم اللي بيتمسك متلبس ! ، لا عارف يقتنع بفضيحتو ويستسلم ، ولا عارف يبطل صريخ وشتيمة ف اللي كشفوة *





amgdmega قال:


> ثم اية رأيك لو حد عمل فيلم يوثق فية حياة واحد من اعلام الكنيسة لكن بشكل مسئ و يجيب بس خطاياة و مشاكلة و يسيب النور اللى في حياتة رغم ان الكلام دة هيبقي موثق
> اكيد حاجة هتضايقك




*مش هتضايقني من اللي عامل الفيلم ، لأن ماهو الا ناقل !
انما هتدايقني من علم الكنيسة دة
*





amgdmega قال:


> انما النقض في البرامج فدة مرغوب فية طبعا
> انما الافلام و الصور و غيرة من الحاجات المسيئة للاسائة بس  انا ضدهم جدا



*البرامج ؟
لا ، زي ماقولتلك الاسلام واضح والمسلمين عارفينو اكتر من اللي بينقضوا في البرامج
بس هو عاوز شوية فضايح ورا بعض*


----------



## antonius (10 سبتمبر 2012)

نقول, "مصريان" ينتجان فيلما...... مش "اقباط المهجر" الي عددهم اكثر من مليونين نفر متوزعين بكل بقاع الارض


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

حتى ولو كان الخبر صحيح
فالذى بإمكانه أن يشعل فتنه هو نسبة الفيلم لأقباط المهجر عموماً وليس أشخاصاً لهم أفكار وإتجاهات خاصة
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*المجمع المقدس يصدر بيانًا لرفض الفيلم المسىء للإسلام*
*قال القمص أنجيلوس إسحاق، سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس، القائمقام البطريرك، لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن المجمع المقدس بصدد إصدار بيان خلال ساعات لرفض واستنكار الفيلم المسىء للرسول وللإسلام.

يذكر أن القس الأمريكى المتطرف "تيرى جونز" وعصمت زقلمة رئيس ما يسمى بالدولة القبطية المزعومة، والمحامى موريس صادق أعلنوا عن إصدار فيلم يسىء للرسول وللإسلام*


----------



## SALVATION (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ده دليل على ان اقباط المهجر لو فعلا الفلم ده منسوب ليهم ميهمهمش الناس الغلابة المسيحيين اللى فى مصر اللى المسلميين هيطلعوا غلهم فيهم من تهجير وسرقتهم وخطف بناتهم ويقولك رد على الفلم 
ربنا كبيير​


----------



## jajageorge (10 سبتمبر 2012)

بوابة الفجر تفتح الملف الشائك : أقباط المهجر ماذا يريدون ؟ 


 عبد الرحمن عباس

مطالبة بالتقسيم وإساءة للرسول الكريم
البياضي : الفكرة مرفوضة واريد ان اعرف من هم بالتحديد أقباط المهجر وعلينا التأكد ان هؤلاء حقا لهم يد فى الإساء للرسول.
طارق اسكندر : سنبقى فى مصر ونقابل كل من ينادى بالتقسيـم او بالهجرة بكل حزم.
اسكندر : الفيلم لعبة سياسية أكثر منه دينية والمخطط أمريكي .
الشحات : لابد أن يكون للأزهر والعائلة المصرية دور فى هذا .


لا احد ينكر تلك العلاقة الحميمية بين المسلمين والمسيحين فى مصر وإن كانت هناك مهاترات او كلام غير ذلك فهو صناعة غربية لا دخل لنا فيها وإلا لما كانت مصر بلد الأمن والأمان .

وعلى مر التاريخ كانوا المسيحيون هم مواطنون من الدرجة الاولى وإن حاولت القيادة السياسية بدءا بالرئيس الراحل السادات وانتهاءا بالرئيس المخلوع ان تثبت عكس ذلك لكن ظلت حقيقة لكل منصف فى هذا البلد والمواقف اكثر من ان تحصى ويكفى كلمة الباب شنودة حينما قال ان مصر ليس وطن نعيش فيه وانما وطن يعيش فينا .

بعد الثورة ظهر للاقباط تيار اخر يسمى اقباط المهجر هذا التيار ما لبث ان ظهرت دعاويه التى استغربها المصريون والمسيحيون اولا ورفضوا كل ما جاء فيها .

واقباط المهجر هم الاقباط الذين هاجروا فى مصر وتوطنوا فى امريكا وكندا وكل منهم يتعامل مع القضية باسلوب مختلف ونظرة مختلفة وهم مدعم من رجال الاعمال امثال على بادير وميل حليم رئيس التجمع القبطى الامريكى.

اتخذ اقباط المهجر العديد من القرارت التى استغرب لها الناس فبدءا من موريس صادق الذى طالب باحتلال مصر الى تعيينهم رئيسا للدولة القبطية المصرية الى انشائهم الى فيلم مسئ للرسول مما يهدد بزرع فتنة طائفية حقيقية فى مصر خاصة ان المصريون مسلميهم ومسحيهم لم يقبلوا تلك النوعية من الافلام التى من الممكن ان توصل المجتمع الى كارثة لا محالة .

والفيلم الجديد الذى يشترك فى انتاجه عصمت زقلمة الداعى الرسمى لتقسيم مصر وموريس صادق والقس المتشدد الذى احرق المصحف اكثر من مرة تيرى جونز ويصور الفيلم المسلمين على أنهم إرهابيون وبه العديد من الكذب والتضليل عن الرسول

لم تكن تلك الدعوة الأولى بل ان فى السادس من اكتوبر ذكرى الحرب المجيدة وفى حين ان المصريون يحتفلون بهذا اليوم سينعقد المؤتمر الذى يدعو صراحة الى تقسيم مصر
ما قصد اقباط المهجر ومدى صدى دعوتهم وهل للازهر دور فى هذا وها موقف الكنيسة المصرية والناشطين الاقباط من تلك الدعاوى وماهى الخطوات اللازمة هذا هو ما طرحته "بوابة الفجر"

القس "صفوت البياضى" قال لابد أولا من التأكد ان أقباط المهجر لهم علاقة بإنتاج هذا الفيلم خاصة اننا لا نعرف حتى الان كم يبلغ عدد اقباط المهجر فكل مجموعة شباب يطلقون على انفسهم اقباط المهجر سواء فى امريكا او كندا او غيرها من البلاد فلابد من التأكد.

اما بالنسبة لفكرة إنتاج فيلم مسئ للرسول فهو امر نرفضه تماما ونرفض تلك الإساءة والكنيسة المصرية تعبر عن ذلك ودوما ونقولها ونرددها ان نرفض من يزكى اراوح الفتنة الطائفية.

اما عن دعاوى التقسيم فيرى البياضى ان هذه الفكرة مرفوضة فمصر هى ايواء الاخرين فكيف نريد تقسيمها ومن قال هذا نحن فى عصر الحريات وقادرين على المطالبة بحقوقنا ولن نتنازل عن الحرية.

وعن صدى تلك الدعاوى بين الشباب الاقباط قال البياضى لا يوجد صدى ونحن من خلال العظات الاسبوعية نقوم بحركة توعية وتثقيف ان مصر هى بلدنا ولن نتخلى عنها .

طارق اسكندر الناشط القبصى وعضو المجلس الاستشارى القبطى يرى ان اقباط مصر عموما ضد فكرة التقسيم ونرفضها وحتى الاقباط لن يوافقوا فنحن نعيش تحت سقف واحد بل وفى شقق واحدة مع المسلمين وهذا يحدث فى قرى مصر ونجوعها مشيرا ايضا ان موضوع التهجير هو ايضا من الدعاوى المرفوضة.

وعن القوى الغربية قال اسكندر لا استبعد ان هذا مخطط امريكى لان هذا ايضا اسلوبهم كما حدث فى السودان والعراق عن طريق التفرقة بين الجنس والدين.

وعن دور الكنيسة المصرية صرح اسكندر ان الكنيسة ليس لها دور سياسى من بعد الثورة ولكن نحن من خلال المجلس الاستشارى القبطى وائتلاف اقبط مصر نعقد ندوات من خلال مواجهة تلك الافكار .

وعن انتاج فيلم مسئ للرسول يرى اسكندر ان هذا امر مرفوض ويعتبرها لعبة سياسية اكثير من كونها دينية لتقسيم مصر ولكن مصر قوية برجالها .

دكتور محمد الشحات عضو مجمع البحوث الاسلامية قال لاشك ان هناك ممارسات خاطئة من اقباط المهجر والامر له جانبان.

الجانب الأول وهو مع الوطن فمن حقهم المطالبة بالمساوة والحريات ولكن تلك المطالب ليس مبررا الى عداء الوطن حين بطالبون بتقسيم.

الجانب الثانى هو الفيلم المسئ للرسول وهذا ينبغى ان يتوقف فورا ونتوقف عن العمل الذى يذكى روح الفتنة الطائفية لان الرسول الكريم هو رمز كل المسلمين فى العالم

واكد الشحات اننا مؤمنين بنبينا ولن نغير فكرتنا فلماذا يحدث هذا وما الفائدة من ورائه غير اشتعال الاحداث .

اما عن مؤتمر اكتوبر القادم يرى ان توقيت الاحتفالية فى مناسبة وطنية مع تلك الدعوة النكراء مرفوضة تمام .

وطالب الشحات من الازهر ان يتحرك من اجل اثارة تلك القضية مع بيت العائلة المصرية وان يفكروا فى الية التعامل مع تلك الأمور.

وهذه الآراء تؤكد رفض جميع طوائف الشعب المصري لمن يسمون أنفسهم اقباط المهجر, ومن يحاولون تشويه الدين الإسلامي وعمل البلبلة وهدم إستقرار البلاد, وأن الشعب المصري بمسلميه ومسيحييه سيتصدون لأي محاولة لتفرقة عنصري الأمة المصرية عن بعضهما ..

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية


----------



## miraam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*واضح ان امريكا عايزه تعجل خطتها فى تقسيم مصر وجدت ان عدا يومين بدون فتنه عملت موضوع نخنوخ دا مانفعش عملت قصة الفيلم دا الى شكله حيخربها و حيعجل بالمخطط المقصود منه خراب مصر و للاسف بعض المصريين ممن يتصفون بالغباء بيساعدوا امريكا فى تحقيق خطتها و ربنا يستر*

*و بعدين هل الغضب من الاساءه للرسول ام من ان واحد و لا اتنين اقباط اغبياء اشتركوا فى انتاج الفيلم  ؟؟؟؟ يعنى اعتقد ان الغضب لابد ان يكون من عرض الفيلم و من البلد الراعى للفيلم و المفروض ان المسلمين من جميع البلاد يغضبوا و يطالبوا امريكا بوقف الفيلم لماذا مسلمي مصر فقط هم الغاضبين !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jajageorge (10 سبتمبر 2012)

السلفيون يردون على محاكمة أقباط المهجر للرسول بمظاهرات حاشدة أمام السفارة الأمريكية الثلاثاء

أبو يحيى والسرساوي وعبد الوارث يؤسسون ائتلاف للدفاع عن النبي ويطالبون أمريكا باعتذار علني والإفراج عن عمر عبد الرحمن كتب : صبحى عبد السلام 




أكد الدكتور وسام عبد الوارث، القيادي السلفي ورئيس قناة الحكمة، أنه سينظم مظاهرات حاشدة في الخامسة مساء غدا الثلاثاء، أمام السفارة الأمريكية في منطقة جاردن سيتي، ويشارك فيها إلى جانب المسلمين نشطاء ومنظمات المجتمع المدني، للتنديد بعرض فيلم مسيء للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام والمحاكمة التي ينظمها موريس صادق، وعصمت زقلمة، في كنيسة القس الأمريكي تيري جونز، الذي سبق وحرق نسخ من القرآن الكريم. 
يأتي ذلك ردا من التيار السلفي على تجرؤ أقباط المهجر على الرسول، بتنظيم محاكمة له وللرسالة المحمدية في ذكرى تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر، بحجة أن الرسول يتحمل المسؤولية عن هذه التفجيرات. 
وأوضح عبد الوارث في تصريحات لـ"الوطن"، أنه سيشارك في المظاهرات شخصيات إسلامية، وشخصيات عامة بارزة، من بينها الشيخ أبو يحيى، أحد شيوخ التيار السلفي، والدكتور مازن السرساوي، والمفكر المسيحي، جمال أسعد عبد الملاك، والمفكر الكبير الدكتور محمد عباس. 
وأكد عبد الوراث على ضرورة أن تقوم الإدارة الإمريكية باعتذار علني عن هذه التصرفات الإجرامية التي تتم بأمريكا في حق المسلمين ورسولهم وعقيدتهم، وأن يكون هذا الاعتذار عمليا لاسترضاء المسلمين، وأن يكون من بين هذا الاعتذار الإفراج الفوري عن الشيخ عمر عبد الرحمن، الزعيم الروحي للجماعات الإسلامية. 
وكشف عبد الوارث عن تأسيس ائتلاف باسم "صوت الحكمة"، للدفاع عن الرسول الأعظم عليه الصلاة والسلام محليا وإقليميا ودوليا، وتم اختيار الدكتور مازن السرساوي ليكون المرجعية الفقهية للائتلاف، وسيكون الدكتور محمد عباس رئيسا للجنة الإعلامية، وتم إختيار الشيخ أبو يحيى عضوا في الهيئة العليا.
الوطن


----------



## miraam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> حتى ولو كان الخبر صحيح​
> فالذى بإمكانه أن يشعل فتنه هو نسبة الفيلم لأقباط المهجر عموماً وليس أشخاصاً لهم أفكار وإتجاهات خاصة​


 
*معاك مليون حق طبعا واضح جدا ان الخبر هدفة اشعال الفتنه على الاقباط كلهم لانه كان ممكن يكون الخبر موريس صادق ينتج فيلم او امريكا تعرض فيلم لكن التعميم دا يوضح الهدف و المخطط و الى عمل الخبر عارف امخاخ الناس الى رمالهم الخبر ..... رمى الكبريته بكل بساطه بجانب مخزن بنزين و قاعد دلوقتى يتفرج على الى حيحصل... ربنا يستر انا بجد مكتئبة و متشائمة جدا*


----------



## jajageorge (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جمال أسعد: الفيلم المسىء للرسول مخطط صهيونى لتقسيم مصر
 

 كتبت ماجدة سالم
أكد جمال أسعد، المفكر القبطى، أن الكنيسة المصرية لا علاقة لها بالفيلم المسىء للرسول الذى وصفه بالخزعبلات.
وأضاف "أسعد" خلال لقائه مع الإعلامى خالد صلاح فى برنامج "آخر النهار" على قناة النهار أن مشكلات الأقباط حياتية ولا علاقة لها بالدين، ويجب طرحها ضمن مشاكل المصريين على أرضية وطنية، ولن يحلها الدستور أو القانون وإنما العلاقات الاجتماعية داخل المجتمع.

وأكد "أسعد" أن هذه الفيلم أحد الآليات التى تستخدم ضمن المخطط الصهيونى لتقسيم المنطقة العربية، وتحديدا مصر التى تمثل لهم مشكلة الآن بعد تقسم العراق والسودان وسوريا ولبنان، مشيرا إلى أن موريس صادق وأمثاله يريدون إثبات أن الأقباط يعانون من التمييز لتمرير قانون دولى لتقسيم مصر.


----------



## jajageorge (10 سبتمبر 2012)

"الدعوة السلفية" و"النور" ينضمان لائتلاف "صوت الحكمة"



نادر بكار 
كتبت سمر مرزبان

أكد الإعلامى وسام عبد الوارث رئيس قناة الحكمة السابق وزعيم ائتلاف صوت الحكمة، أن الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور أعلنا انضمامهما لائتلاف صوت الحكمة، حيث يمثلهما أمام الائتلاف كلا من نادر بكار وأحمد خليل.

يذكر أن ائتلاف صوت الحكمة قد قرر تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية غدا الثلاثاء أمام السفارة الأمريكية، احتجاجا على الفيلم المسىء للرسول، صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذى أنتجه أقباط المهجر بمشاركة الأمريكى تيرى جونز الذى سبق وأحرق المصحف من قبل.

وكان قد انضم للائتلاف كلا من الدكتور مازن السرساوى الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر، والكاتب الكبير محمد عباس كرئيس للجنة الإعلامية، والشيخ أبو يحيى.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*«النور» و«الجبهة السلفية» ينضمان لوقفة أمام السفارة الأمريكية ضد الفيلم الم*

*«النور» و«الجبهة السلفية» ينضمان لوقفة أمام السفارة الأمريكية ضد الفيلم المسيء*

​ *أسامة المهدي* 
*سعيد علي* 


​ *Mon, 10/09/2012 - 20:59* 



​ 




*

* *إسلام فاروق* 











​ *انضم شباب حزب النور والدعوة السلفية إلى ائتلاف «صوت  الحكمة» السلفي في دعوته لتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية، عصر الثلاثاء، أمام السفارة  الأمريكية اعتراضًا على الفيلم المسيء للرسول الكريم، الذي أعلن عدد من  أقباط المهجر بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عن إعداده.*
*وقال نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب النور السلفي، عبر  صفحته الشخصية علي «فيس بوك»: «سأنضم أنا وشباب حزب النور إلى الوقفة  الاحتجاجية أمام السفارة الأمريكية كخطوة أولى من خطوات التصعيد».*
*وقال الشيخ أبو يحيى المصري، عضو المكتب التنفيذي للائتلاف،  إن «هناك إجراءات تصعيدية للرد على إساءة إلى الرسول، منها استدعاء الرئيس  محمد مرسي السفيرة الأمريكية بالقصر الجمهوري للإعلان عن موقف رسمي تجاه  القضية والتهديد بطردها»، وأضاف: «وإعلان موقف رسمي من الكنيسة والأزهر  الشريف»، مؤكدًا أن الائتلاف يسعي للاتصال بهيئة كبار العلماء لإصدار بيان  لرفض تصرفات وإصدار فتوى عمن يسب الرسول.*
*ولفت «أبو يحيى» إلى أن الائتلاف يدرس الاعتصام أمام السفارة  والتضامن مع أسرة الدكتور عمر عبد الرحمن، أمير الجماعة الإسلامية، للإفراج  عنه كأقل اعتذار من أمريكا تجاه قضية سب الرسول، وأكد أن هناك وفدًا من  الائتلاف سيتجه إلى جامع الأزهر، صباح الاثنين، لإصدار فتوى رسمية من لجنة  الفتوى على من يسب الرسول، وسيتم عرضها على الوقفة الاحتجاجية.*
*وشدد على أن المتظاهرين لن يمسوا مقر السفارة بسوء، بل ستكون  الوقفة سلمية و«لن نسمح بالتعدي على أحد»، وأوضح أن الائتلاف سيراقب  الدراما الأمريكية تحسبًا من عرض الفيلم، مؤكدًا أن الائتلاف سيتخذ إجراءات  تصعيدية ضد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*
*وطالب «أبو يحيى» الكنيسة بالتبرؤ من منتجي ومعدي الفيلم  بالتوازي مع اتخاذ إجراءات رسمية من الدولة بسحب الجنسية المصرية وذلك لمنع  الفتنة بين المصريين مسلمين وأقباطًا.*
*من جانبه أكد يسري حماد، المتحدث الرسمي لحزب النور، أن الحزب  لم يتخذ قرارًا بشأن المشاركة في الوقفة من عدمها، مؤكدًا أن النور متضامن  مع الوقفة ويستنكر بشدة هذا التصرف.*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

> *طالب «أبو يحيى»  الكنيسة بالتبرؤ من منتجي ومعدي الفيلم  بالتوازي مع اتخاذ إجراءات رسمية  من الدولة بسحب الجنسية المصرية وذلك لمنع  الفتنة بين المصريين مسلمين  وأقباطًا.*


*نطالب بالمثل ضد من يزدرى المسيحية من مسلمى مصر.
*​


----------



## الحاج مرقس (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*بهدووووووووووووء*

إذا كنا كأقباط سواء داخل مصر أو خارجها ندين مثل هذه النوعية من الأفلام فهذا راجع إلى حبنا لإخوتنا المسلمين و مراعاة لشعورهم من باب محبتنا لهم , و ليس إقتناعاً منا بصدق رسول الإسلام أو صحة ما جاء به .​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

عايزة أشوف الفيلم دا

نزل على النت و لا لسة


----------



## Samir poet (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> عايزة أشوف الفيلم دا
> 
> نزل على النت و لا لسة


نزل معتقدش انوكامل
واناجبت اهم مقطع تقريبا 
مدة 13 دقيقة


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. مظاهرات حاشدة أمام السفارة الأمريكية للتنديد بالفيلم المسىء *
*فى ردة فعل تعكس وحدة وعراقة جميع الشعب المصرى وتماسكه - مسلمين وأقباط، إسلاميين وليبراليين، مدنيين وعسكريين- يشهد اليوم الثلاثاء مشاركة حاشدة للعديد من الأحزاب والقوى السياسية والثورية، فى التظاهرات المزمع تنظيمها أمام السفارة الأمريكية، للتنديد بالفيلم المسىء لرسول الإسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذى أنتجه عدد من أقباط المهجر، وهم عصمت زقلمة رئيس ما يسمى بالدولة القبطية المزعومة، والمحامى موريس صادق، بمعاونة القس تيرى جونز، الذى كان له سوابق فى حرق المصحف الشريف ومهاجمة الإسلام.

من المتوقع أن يشارك فى تلك التظاهرات، ائتلاف صوت الحكمة، وحزب النور، والدعوة السلفية، وحزب الأصالة، والتيار الإسلامى العام، والجبهة الثورية لحماية الثورة، والائتلاف العام لثورة 25 يناير، وتجمع الربيع العربي، ائتلاف "ضابط شرطة ملتحي"، وبعض النشطاء والسياسيين الأقباط، منهم المستشار معروف صبرى، وكيل حزب غد الثورة وعضو الهيئة العليا وممثل الأقباط بالحزب.

وتزامنت الدعوات لتلك التظاهرات، مع انتفاضة داخل المؤسسات الدينية المصرية الإسلامية والمسيحية فى وجه الدعوة لإنتاج الفيلم سالف الذكر، التى أدانت أقباط المهجر المشاركين فى إنتاج الفيلم، بالإضافة إلى استنكار عدد من المنظمات والجاليات القبطية بالمهجر، التى بلغ عددها حوالى 120 منظمة قبطية، تابعة لأقباط المهجر حول العالم لذلك الفيلم، معلنين رفضهم وتبرؤهم من منتجى الفيلم، مؤكدين أنهم لا يعبرون إلا عن أنفسهم.

وفى السياق ذاته، انطلقت دعوات لتنظيم تظاهرات أمام السفارة الهولندية، حيث أكد خالد حربى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم التيار الإسلامى العام، أن عدداً كبيراً من المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية، يعدون خلال الأيام الحالية لتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية أمام السفارة الهولندية، للمطالبة بغلق السفارة وطرد السفير، اعتراضاً على الفيلم المسىء للإسلام، فيما تقدم محمد فهيم عبد الغفار المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب "الهدف" تحت التأسيس، بأول بلاغ للمستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام ضد الفيلم المسىء للإسلام ولسيدنا محمد رسول الله "صلى الله عليه وسلم"، الذى حمل رقم "6457" لسنة 2012.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*رسمياً.. 120 منظمة قبطية تطالب واشنطن بوقف عرض الفيلم المسىء للرسول*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 سبتمبر 2012)

> *وفى  السياق ذاته، انطلقت دعوات لتنظيم تظاهرات أمام السفارة الهولندية، حيث  أكد خالد حربى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم التيار الإسلامى العام، أن عدداً  كبيراً من المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية، يعدون خلال الأيام الحالية لتنظيم  وقفة احتجاجية أمام السفارة الهولندية، للمطالبة بغلق السفارة وطرد السفير،  اعتراضاً على الفيلم المسىء للإسلام، فيما تقدم محمد فهيم عبد الغفار  المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب "الهدف" تحت التأسيس، بأول بلاغ للمستشار عبد المجيد  محمود النائب العام ضد الفيلم المسىء للإسلام ولسيدنا محمد رسول الله "صلى  الله عليه وسلم"، الذى حمل رقم "6457" لسنة 2012.*


*طيب هو ايه علاقة هولندا بالموضوع؟

ولا علشان هولندا قالتها بصريح العبارة ان تاكدت من ممارسة العنصرية ضد المسيحين فى مصر من قبل الحكومة

الارهابى خالد حربى بتاع المرصد لمقاومة التنصير وكان السبب الاول فى قضية كاميليا شحاته هو وابو دقن التانى اللى اسمه ابو يحى وكانوا منظمين مظاهرات لسب البابا والكنيسة وبعدها حصلت حادثة القديسين بدون ادنى محاكمة الى يومنا هذا  

دا المفروض مكانه السجن 

على فكرة فى حركات الحادية فى الغرب بتعمل افلام مسئية على المسيح وقمة فى الوقاحة ومحدش بيعمل ضجة ولا غيره والناس بتتفرج عليها وعادى

لسه الشعوب الشرقية دماخها مهوية  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*رفع عدد من المتظاهرين أمام السفارة الأمريكية، علما مكتوبا عليه "لا إله إلا الله" على مقر السفارة الأمريكية، ورددوا هتافات "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*رفض أعضاء مجلس البطاركة والأساقفة الكاثوليك بمصر كافة أشكال الإساءة إلى الرموز الدينية أياً كانت ومن أى مصدر جاءت، بعد الإعلان عن الفيلم المسىء للإسلام، وأدان بشدة كل محاولة للإساءة أو للتشويه أو بث الكراهية، وندعو الجميع إلى الاحترام التام لكافة الرموز الدينية، أشخاصاً أم كتباً أم علامات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأمن المركزى يكثف تواجده أمام السفارة الأمريكية.. والمئات يؤدون صلاة المغرب
  كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها أمام السفارة الأمريكية، وذلك لتأمين مبنى السفارة، خلال الوقفة الاحتجاجية، التى يشارك فيها آلاف المصريين احتجاجًا على الفيلم المسىء للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*وصل عدد من قوات الجيش إلى مقر السفارة الأمريكية، وذلك لتأمين الوقفة الاحتجاجية، التى دعت لها عدد من التيارات الإسلامية للاحتجاج على الفيلم المسىء للرسول، والذى أنتجه عدد من أقباط المهجر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأمن المركزى يغلق مداخل السفارة الأمريكية لتأمينها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*رفض الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب، الإساءة للدين الإسلامى، مؤكدا أن المسيح علمنا احترام الأديان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*نجح عدد من المتظاهرين أمام مقر السفارة الأمريكية، فى إقناع الذين رفعوا علم التوحيد على مقر السفارة الأمريكية بإنزاله مرة أخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*حذر ممدوح إسماعيل المحامى، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، من غضب المسلمين والمصريين، بعد سماحها لأقباط المهجر بإنتاج فيلم مسىء للرسول، قائلا: "مثلما ترفضون الإساءة إلى اليهود عليكم أن ترفضوا الإساءة إلى الإسلام".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*وائل غنيم: الهجوم على السفارة الأمريكية بالأعلام يزيد الإساءة للرسول
 أكد الناشط السياسى، وائل غنيم، أن الوقفة الاحتجاجية، التى تمت اليوم أمام السفارة الأمريكية والهجوم عليها بالأعلام، أعاد إلى ذهن الشعب الأمريكى ما حدث يوم 11 سبتمبر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور، إن احترام العقائد والمقدسات والرسل هو السبيل الوحيد لتعايش الأسرة الإنسانية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*بدأ المشاركون فى الوقفة الاحتجاجية أمام السفارة الأمريكية فى مغادرة مقر الوقفة بجاردن سيتى، التى نظمها عدد كبير من القوى والتيارات الإسلامية منذ عصر اليوم، الثلاثاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*هاجم مايكل منير، الناشط القبطى، مؤسس حزب الحياة، القائمين على الفيلم المسىء للإسلام، مطالباً الخارجية المصرية برفع دعاوى قضائية لوقف عرض الفيلم فى أمريكا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أكدت الولايات المتحدة، أن ما جرى من مظاهرات حول السفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة وما صاحبها من أحداث كاعتلاء المتظاهرون سور السفارة وإنزال العلم الأمريكى، لا يعنى ذلك وجود مشاعر معاديه بمصر!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*عبد الوارث يطالب مرسى برد فعل قوى تجاه الفيلم المسىء للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*نشبت اشتباكات بين الأمن المتواجد أمام السفارة الأمريكية وشباب الألتراس، وذلك بعد أن قام شباب الألتراس بإلقاء الزجاجات الفارغة والحجارة على الأمن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أصدر ائتلاف صوت الحكمة بيانا، بإنهاء الوقفة الاحتجاجية، والتى كان قد دعا لها عصر اليوم، الثلاثاء، احتجاجا على إنتاج وإذاعة فيلم مسىء للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*نجحت قيادات التيار الإسلامى المتظاهرين أمام السفارة الأمريكية فى فض الاشتباكات التى نشبت بين الأمن والألتراس أمام السفارة بعد أن أقاموا حائطاً بشرياً لمنع الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*انقسام بين متظاهرى السفارة الأمريكية حول الاعتصام
  عاد الهدوء حول محيط السفارة الأمريكية، بعد أن غادر شباب الألتراس إلى شارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور عصام العريان، القائم بأعمال حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنه يجب علينا أن نحتج ونرفض إهانة مقدساتنا، لافتا إلى أنه أيضًا من واجبنا أن نتأسى بأخلاق الرسول.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"مينا دانيال" تنسحب من أمام السفارة الأمريكية بعد تظاهرها ضد الإساءة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*قالت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية، إن موظفاً أمريكياً قتل فى القنصلية الأمريكية فى بنغازى وجرح آخر فى الهجوم الذى شنه مساء الثلاثاء، على القنصلية رجال مسلحون كانوا يحتجون على فيلم يسىء إلى الإسلام، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*هدوء أمام السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة.. وانسياب فى حركة المرور
 سادت حالة من الهدوء محيط السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، ولم يبقٍ سوى العشرات من المتظاهرين الذين أعلن أغلبهم الرحيل مع الدعوة إلى التظاهر اليوم الأربعاء فى الخامسة مساءً.*


----------



## amgd beshara (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*البرادعي: احترام العقائد والرسل هو السبيل للتعايش الإنساني*

كتب - محمد طه


أكد الدكتور محمد البرادعي، مؤسس حزب الدستور، أن احترام العقائد والمقدسات والرسل هو السبيل الوحيد لتعايش الأسرة الإنسانية.


وجاء  ذلك في تعليق كتبه البرادعي - المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة  الذرية - على حسابه الشخصي بموقع التدوين المصغر ''تويتر'' مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء.


وكانت تظاهرات حاشدة قد جرت، اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام السفارة  الأمريكية بالقاهرة احتجاجًا على قيام مجموعة من أقباط المهجر بإنتاج فيلم  مسيء للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشارك فيها عدد

مصراوي​


----------



## antonius (12 سبتمبر 2012)

حرية التعبير لن يسكتها حفنة مجرمين اوغاد.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*مصر القوية: نرفض الانجرار وراء رد فعل مبالغ فيه بخصوص الفيلم المسىء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*20 سيارة أمن مركزى تحيط بالسفارة الأمريكية وسط هدوء تام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الوفد": الإساءة للرسول تنم عن منهجية تدعمها الصهيونية العالمية
 أكد حزب الوفد، أنه لا يفوته خلال المرحلة الحالية، الإشارة إلى التغرير بقلة من أبناء الوطن من الأخوة المسيحيين فى دول المهجر، الذين يتم استخدامهم كرؤوس حربة لتهديد الأمن الوطنى المصرى، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*تتظاهر الجالية المصرية بالساحل الشرقى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مسلمين ومسيحيين، عصر اليوم الأربعاء، أمام مبنى الـCNN، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أبدت حركة أقباط من أجل مصر تحفظها على السياسة الأمريكية فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط عامة والشأن الداخلى المصرى خاصة، ورصدت تدخلات أمريكية شديدة اللهجة فى تصريحات باراك أوباما وهيلارى كلينتون وزيرة الخارجية بدءًا من مظاهرات 25 يناير 2011.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الاستشارى القبطى" يحذر من استغلال الفيلم المسىء للوقيعة بين المصريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسقف لوس أنجلوس: هناك مخططات لزيادة الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر
 رفض الأنبا سرابيون أسقف لوس أنجلوس الفيلم المسىء للإسلام،، والذى روج له القس الأمريكى المتطرف تيرى جونز، وكل من عصمت زقلمة وموريس صادق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أوغلو: الفيلم المسىء للنبى خروج عن "مبادئ اللياقة"
 وصف الأمين العام لمنظمة التعاون الإسلامى أكمل الدين إحسان أوغلو الفيلم المسىء للنبى محمد  ، بأنه خروج عن مبادئ اللياقة، وقال أوغلو "أنا سعيد بموقف الكنائس المسيحية فى مصر التى أكدت أن من قام بذلك ليس على فهم صحيح للمسيحية، وهذا تصرف ناضج من الكنائس".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يحقق فى بلاغ يتهم موريس صادق بالإساءة للإسلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*مقتل السفير الأمريكى بليبيا فى هجوم رداً على الفيلم المسىء للرسول
 لقى السفير الأمريكى لدى ليبيا و3 من العاملين بالسفارة مصرعهم، فى هجوم استهدف مبنى السفارة فى أعقاب الاحتجاجات التى اندلعت مؤخراً، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"معاريف": مقاول عقارات إسرائيلى وراء الفيلم المسىء للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*مدحت قلادة: آراء موريس صادق شخصية متطرفة ولا تعبر عن أقباط المهجر
 ذكرت شبكة "سى بى إس" الإخبارية الأمريكية أن موريس صادق - المعروف بوجهات نظره المعادية للإسلام - أقر بقيامه بالترويج للفيلم المسىء للرسول الكريم عبر موقعه على الإنترنت ومحطات تليفزيونية معينة "لم يكشف النقاب عنها".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الأصالة" يطالب "أمريكا" بالكشف عن جنسية مخرج الفيلم المسىء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الجبهة" يطالب مرسى بتأجيل زيارته لأمريكا احتجاجاً على الفيلم المسىء
 طالب حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، الشعب المصرى، بعدم الانسياق وراء من يرغبون فى إشعال الفتنة بين المسلمين والأقباط فى مصر، مشيراً إلى أن هؤلاء مجموعة باعت ضمائرها للشيطان*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تعليقي هنا :"
اخبار   على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218592


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 سبتمبر 2012)

إقرأؤوا وأعووا معى هذا الخبر على هذا الرابط":

http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?p=1040181423#.UFB4KbIgepA


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*الألتراس وشباب الإخوان يطوقون السفارة الأمريكية
 توافد عشرات المتظاهرين من شباب الألتراس وجماعة الإخوان وأزهريون على مبنى السفارة الأمريكية، بمنطقة جاردن سيتى، للاحتجاج رداً على الفيلم الأمريكى المسىء للرسول *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تطالب بمحاكمة المسئولين عن الفيلم المسىء للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"حريات المحامين" تتقدم ببلاغ يتهم أقباط المهجر بالسعى لتخريب مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أنهى أئمة وزارة الأوقاف وقفتهم الاحتجاجية أمام السفارة الأمريكية اعتراضا على الفيلم المسىء للرسول، متوجهين إلى مجلس الوزراء من أجل التظاهر لإقرار كادر الدعاة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*بيان للاتحاد العالمى للعلماء المسلمين يستنكر الفيلم المسىء للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

* "الإخوان" تدعو للتظاهر ضد الفيلم المسىء للرسول الجمعة المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*صرح مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أن الأجهزة الأمنية لم تتلق أى معلومات تفيد بوجود تهديدات تجاه السفارة الإسرائيلية بسبب الفيلم المسىء للنبى محمد  بعد كشف هوية مخرج الفيلم المتطرف سام باسيل اليهودى الإسرائيلى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*محامى يطالب النائب العام بوضع المسيئين للرسول على قوائم الوصول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" تتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد "صادق" وصناع الفيلم المسىء *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*السفارة الأمريكية تصدر بيانا تحذيريا لمواطنيها بالقاهرة بعد مقتل السفير فى ليبيا 
 حذرت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة المواطنين الأمريكيين من استمرار المظاهرات فى محيط السفارة لليوم الثانى، ومن الوضع الأمنى بوجه عام، وذلك بعد الإعلان عن مقتل السفير الأمريكى، كريستوفر ستيفنز فى ليبيا، مساء أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*استمرار الاحتجاجات أمام سفارة أمريكا.. وأزهريون ينضمون للمتظاهرين*


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الفيلم اتعرض مرة واحدة وفشل فشل ذريع فى نيويورك ومحدش دخله 
اول ما وصل خبره للشرق الاوسط بقي اشهر افلام امريكا من غير ما يدفعوا سنت واحد
عاش الاسلاميون اشهر بوق دعائى للافلام الفاشله 
طبعا كل الناس هناك بعد احداث العنف عاوزه تعرف الفيلم ده فيه ايه علشان يتعمل علشانه الضجة دى كلها 
الخمسه مليون دولار اللى كانوا اترموا فى الارض هيرجعوا للمنتجين اضعاف بعد عرض الفيلم اللى مخرجه بيقول انه اكتر من مكان طلب منه انه يعرض الفيلم عندهم


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2012)

يخربيت الهبل وسنينة عاملو احلى شغل واحلى دعاية


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"علماء الأزهر": المؤسسات الصهيونية والاستعمارية مصدر الإساءة للإسلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أصدر مجلس الوزراء بياناً اليوم، الأربعاء، أدان فيه الفيلم المسىء للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، واصفاً إياه بـ"منتهى التدنى الأخلاقى والتصرف الخارج عن كل القيم والأعراف الإنسانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى عضو مجلس الشعب السابق إن حرية التعبير عن الرأى قاعدة أساسية للديمقراطية لكن الإساءة للمقدسات، والمشاعر الدينية أمر مرفوض تماما فى مجتمعاتنا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يضع تيرى جونز وموريس صادق و8 آخرين على قوائم الترقب*
*قرر النائب العام المستشار د. عبد المجيد محمود وضع أسماء القس تيرى جونز والقس مرقص عزيز وشهرته "الأب يوتا" وعصمت زقلمة وموريس صادق ونبيل بسادة وإيهاب يعقوب وجاك عطا الله وناهد متولى وإيليا باسيلى وعادل رياض على قوائم ترقب الوصول، مع تكليف نيابة أمن الدولة بالتحقيق فى البلاغات المتعلقة بازدراء الدين الإسلامى.

وقال النائب العام المساعد المتحدث باسم النيابة العامة المستشار عادل السعيد - فى بيان صحفى اليوم الأربعاء- إنه كان قد تلقى خمسة بلاغات من بعض المحامين والأشخاص بشأن ما نشر على صفحات موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" وموقع "يوتيوب" لفيلم سينمائى، تضمن مشاهد مسيئة للذات الإلهية وللدين الإسلامى وللرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ولسلطات الدولة المصرية.

وأشار المستشار السعيد إلى أن بعض الأقباط المقيمين فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اشتركوا مع مجموعة من الممثلين الأجانب فى إنتاج هذا الفيلم، ونشره على "الفيس بوك"، وأضاف أنه تم على الفور تكليف فريق من أعضاء نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بسرعة التحقيق فى تلك البلاغات، وما تنطوى عليه من مشاهد تشكل جرائم ازدراء للدين الإسلامى والترويج لأفكار متطرفة بقصد إثارة الفتنة وتحقير وازدراء الأديان السماوية والطوائف المنتمية إليها، والإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية وتكدير السلم العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو السفارة الأمريكية يؤدون صلاة العصر وسط تكثيف أمنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"آسفين يا ريس" تطالب "مرسى" بتنازل أبنائه عن الجنسية الأمريكية رداً على الفيلم المسىء*


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*سي ان ان : القوات البحرية الامريكية المارينز الان باتجاه بنغازيي*


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*وده ذنبه ايه ؟ صورة للسفير الأمريكى مقتولا فى بنغازى
 احنا أثبتنا بكل لغات العالم اننا همج 

 صورة للسفير الأمريكي في ليبيا كريستوفر ستيفنز، مصابا جراء قصف القنصلية  الأمريكية في بنغازي، 11 سبتمبر 2012. قُتل السفير الأمريكي وثلاثة من  موظفي السفارة في الهجوم على القنصلية الأمريكية ببنغازي، خلال التظاهرات  الغاضبة ضد الفيلم المسيء للرسول .

 من المصري اليوم*


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*هيلاري  كلينتون تعليقا علي ما حدث للسفارة الأمريكية في ليبيا : قلوبنا تمزقت  للخسارة الفادحة ,, وأفكارنا وصلواتنا ودعواتنا مع أسرة السفير الأمريكي  ومع الذين عانوا خلال هذا الهجوم ,,

 وقالت : كيف يحدث لنا هذا ,, في بلد ساهمنا في تحريرة ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة تكلف سفارة مصر بواشنطن باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد الفيلم المسىء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"تايم" تستبعد أزمة بين مرسى وواشنطن بسبب الاعتداء على السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 سبتمبر 2012)

> *"تايم" تستبعد أزمة بين مرسى وواشنطن بسبب الاعتداء على السفارة الأمريكية*


*وهل سيتطاول العبيد على اسيادهم

مش بعيد هيلارى كلينتون تتصل بمرسى تقوله لم البلطجية اللى عندك بدل منيجى نلمهم احنا 
*


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وهل سيتطاول العبيد على اسيادهم
> 
> مش بعيد هيلارى كلينتون تتصل بمرسى تقوله لم البلطجية اللى عندك بدل منيجى نلمهم احنا
> *



*و المسرحية الهزلية دى بوخت .... هو القصد ايه ؟؟ جس نبض فردة الاستبن باعتباره من الاسلاميين ؟؟ و ليه متعرضش الفيلم فى الاول و كان كل المهرجااان ده حصل بعدها *


----------



## apostle.paul (12 سبتمبر 2012)

> *و  المسرحية الهزلية دى بوخت .... هو القصد ايه ؟؟ جس نبض فردة الاستبن  باعتباره من الاسلاميين ؟؟ و ليه متعرضش الفيلم فى الاول و كان كل  المهرجااان ده حصل بعدها *


*مش هيبقى اول عمل ولا اخر عمل

وارتباط الفيلم بانه عمل قبطى مقصود ومخطط ليه 

علشان البلد هنا تولع وهما عارفين كويس ان السلفيين معندمش عقل ولا دماخ وهيهجوا على المسيحين 

بالمناسبة مثل هذة القضايا فى امريكا مبتنفعش لانه لا رقابة على اى ابداع ومفيش حاجة اسمها ازدراء اديان كل شخص حر فى ابداعه ويقول ما يشاء 

لكن مرسى يدخل فى صدام مع الادارة الامريكية دا عشم ابليس فى الجنة دول الان اسياد الاخوان  
*


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش هيبقى اول عمل ولا اخر عمل
> 
> وارتباط الفيلم بانه عمل قبطى مقصود ومخطط ليه
> 
> ...



*فعلا هى حكاية الصدام صعبة بس دى شكلها قرصه ودن 
مرسى خدام امريكا و كفاية حكاية ولادة و الفلوس اللى بتدخل جيوب الدقون ..

 فى امريكا معندهمش الكلام الفارغ ده .. اى حد بيصحا الصبح يطق فى دماغة يعمل حاجة بيعملها بكامل حريته ..

مش عارف مسيحيين مصر هيحصل لهم ايه خصوصا فى دلوقتى شويه رعاع على النت عمالين يسبوا و يقولوا ان مفيش حاجة اسمها وحدة وطنية بعد النهارده .. شويه اغبيه و كل ده قبل ما يتعرض الفيلم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تستمع لأقوال مقدمى البلاغ ضد أقباط المهجر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*"القومى لحقوق الإنسان" يدين الفيلم المسىء للرسول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*واصل مئات المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية المختلفة تظاهرهم أمام السفارة الأمريكية للتأكيد على رفضهم للفيلم المسىء إلى الرسول  وطرد السفيرة الأمريكية والمطالبة بإعدام موريس صادق، الذى أنتج الفيلم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممدوح إسماعيل: الفيلم المسىء مخطط أمريكى لزرع الفتنة فى مصر
  قال ممدوح إسماعيل، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن المسلمين لن يهدأوا حتى يمنع الفيلم المسىء للرسول من العرض، وتقدم الإدارة الأمريكية اعتذاراً.*


----------

